# that new new...



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 7:50 PM 4-16-2010_


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: that new new... (corrado_sean2)*

Stunning man...good work.
Only critique I have is get rid of the amber..


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: that new new... (Residentevol)*

damn i dig, specs on the rims?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: that new new... (vwgliin05)*

wheels are vossen vvs-086's 20x9 et45
as far as the ambers go, i agree. but i dont believe in just painting them black or putting vinyl on them. ill be shaving them possibly before sowo.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: that new new... (corrado_sean2)*

right on...really just a side note the car looks great simple clean and lowwwww


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

wonderful as always


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

beautiful!!! but a 35et would have been better and flush...


----------



## vegitarianwagen (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (glices)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glices* »_beautiful!!! but a 35et would have been better and flush... 

not at ride height. they sit flush at ride height and nice and tucked dump. i dont think cars should base there stance only on what it looks like dumped. then your car looks dumb at ride height usually.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

if i do anything its gunna be 7mm spacers to come to an et38 which is perfect on a 9 on this car.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

it looks amazing










_Modified by Jayy at 10:24 PM 4-16-2010_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: that new new... (corrado_sean2)*


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: that new new... (corrado_sean2)*

Now thats Classy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: that new new... (Zorba2.0)*

craaazy how low that thins gets on 20s


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_i dont think cars should base there stance only on what it looks like dumped. then your car looks dumb at ride height usually. 

very true, i agree... okay, pics at ride height??? oh, and 38et is perfect


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

i hope you sent these pictures to anderson. hes gonna love this


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (chasattack)*

im sure hell see them soon lol


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

corrado sean with a sick car? what a surprise. Funny how small that car makes the 20s look. Love the aired out stance


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

Looks soo good sean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (Retromini)*

I liked it better on the MAEs but still not a bad look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## be eazy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sick. gonna show jav now,


----------



## be eazy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (be eazy)*

vossenwheels.com/gallery


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I liked it better on the MAEs

Agreed.
I think you can pull off any wheel being dumped though


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

dope as usual man


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mark.)*

if i can get maes in 20s id do it again. kinda done with the whole murdered out look though. got boring after a while. may have liked it more if they were 20s. but right now money is tight, trying to start a business, and these were just the right price lol


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (skateman190)*

nice car, needs spacers


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: that new new... (corrado_sean2)*

looks good man, but for some reason i really like the mae's better on your car. they gave it a "meaner" look, if that makes sense
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looks good man. have you, mister anderson, and vossen arranged a photoshoot yet?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*

not yet. i understand the whole maes looking better deal. im really not sure which i like more. both look good. you really need to see the car in person with these wheels on. has a completely different feel then the maes did. this is more vip and classy to me. but i needed change. just cuz the wheels looked good, i still wanted something new. the car will be changed up sometime soon. maybe for h2o. new color, new wheels, and some other bits.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: that new new... (corrado_sean2)*

donk.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: that new new... (v2.)*

sick


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: that new new... (f_399)*

Looks great, like the new wheels.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

looks good!


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

how's the car? still around?


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow, looks great


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Although Im also over the murdered out look these are so so to me. It a wheel that looks great at some angles and misses at others.


----------



## phillyjay (Jun 18, 2010)

Just curious what bag setup are you running


----------



## EuroWolfsburg (Oct 12, 2009)

A nice big brake set up would do nice...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Word is Paula's getting new wheels too?


----------

